# Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten



## Ramous (16. Mai 2016)

*Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal wissen ob ich den megalauten Lüfter meiner XFX r7 260x im Idle ausschalten/stoppen kann.
So dass er halt bei 50-60°C angeht, im Prinzip wie bei einer Asus STRIX.
Hab ihr da irgendwelche Software, dass man keine externe Lüftersteuerung braucht?
Schönen Abend 
Ramous


----------



## buggs001 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Nein weiß ich jetzt nicht,

Aber Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der Lüfter nicht nur die GPU, sondern auch RAM und die Spannungswandler kühlt.
Auch wenn durch einen Lüfterstopp die GPU vielleicht nicht überhitzt, heißt das nicht, dass es andere Bauteile nicht tun.


----------



## DerJonas98 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Ich denke nicht das man die Lüfter nicht so einfach per Software komplett abschalten kann und sie per Software ab einer bestimmten Temperatur wieder anspringen lassen kann. Das dürfte nur über Modifikationen im BIOS etc. möglich sein wobei ich nicht glaube das man damit die Lebensdauer der Grafikkarte verlängert. (ich würde dir empfehlen einfach auf eine GTX 950 oder GTX 960 von MSI oder EVGA umzusteigen, die sind deutlich leiser und müssten auch einen 0db-Mode haben)

MfG Jonas


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Du könntest gucken ob du mit dem MSI Afterburner die Lüfter noch ein stück leiser bekommst. Ganz aus wird wohl nicht möglich sein!


----------



## jumpel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Hi Ramous,
ich würde mir auch, wie Narbennarr geschrieben hat, die Karte mit dem Afterburner mal anschauen.

Mit dem Programm ist es bei vielen Karten möglich eigene Lüfterkurven zu erstellen.
Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du deine Karte auch untervolten, wobei das im idle nichts bringen dürfte...
Wenn du Fragen zum Programm hast, dann schreib aber erst hier in den Thread bevor du irgendetwas einstellst was du nicht verstehst.

Was man noch machen könnte ist die Lüftung optimieren.
Wenn sie kühlere Luft ansaugen kann muss der Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen.


----------



## Chimera (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Das Problem bei vielen Karten: der Hersteller legt im BIOS fest, was das Minimum und was das Maximum ist. Drunter geht es dann logischerweise nicht. Beispiel: die GTX 460 Karten hatten von Haus aus ein Minimum von 40% Drehzahl, wobei NV dort anscheinend ne Sicherheitsmarge haben wollt. Erst mit späteren Updates gaben die Hersteller dann BIOS Versionen raus, wo das Minimum abgesenkt wurde.
Findige Bastler riskieren es und machen so etwas meist selber mit nem BIOS Mod, doch dies funzt leider nicht bei jeder Karte. Hab z.B. ne Asus GTX 760 Mini, auf dem Bild kannst du die von Asus hinterlegten Minimum- und Maximumwerte an der gelben Linie erkennen (sind 39%). Jetzt hab ich mit dem Kepler BIOS Tweaker das Minimum zwar auf 25% gesenkt und das BIOS geflashed, doch gebracht hat es nix. Weiss nicht, ob der Lüfter nicht tiefer kann, was immerhin ne Erklärung wär.
Ist eben auch nicht gesagt, dass du den Lüfter komplett stoppen kannst, halt so wie ich bei der Asus nicht tiefer als 39% gehen kann. Bevor du da nun also solche Experimente machst, würd ich noch eher über nen Alternativkühler nachdenken oder über nen Mod mit dem bestehenden, sprich den originalen Lüfter ab und dafür 2 Silent Lüfter auf den Kühler befestigen. Geht nicht bei jedem Kühler, aber bei so manchen. Danach musst du halt nen Weg finden, wie du die Lüfter regeln kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramous (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Erstmal Vielen Dank!
Ich kann dee Lüfter mit Speedfan ganz ausschalten, dabei bleibt sie im Idle auch einigermaßen kalt. Jedoch habe ich halt keine möglichkeit sie automatisch wieder anzuschalten,auch mit Afterburner, GPUTweakII etc.. Ich weiß, dass die XFX r7 260x extrem sch**ße ist, aber für ne andere Karte mangelt es zur Zeit halt an Geld.


----------



## Hansi92 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Die anlaufspannung wird höher liegen. Leg die Kurve mal niedriger 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J4CK3R (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Hi Ramous
Du kannst es mal mit dem Tool aquasuite probieren, dieses kann Lüfter nach Temperatur steuern, soweit ich das weiss kannst du auch eigene Lüfterkurven erstellen.
Dazu ist nicht zwingend eine Aquaero notwendig.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Ramous (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

@J4CK3R kann man die Kurve dort bis auf 0 regeln?


----------



## J4CK3R (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter im Idle ausschalten*

Soweit ich weis ist ein Semi-passiver Betrieb möglich, also ja.
Die Aquasuite ist aber aufgrund der vielen Funktionen etwas komplex zu bedienen, du solltest dir also schon ein bischen Zeit nehmen.


----------

